# Sugar (One Piece) vs Narutoverse (read description)



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

Sugar is dropped into Narutoverse with one goal.  To turn every powerful person she finds into a toy and her servant while avoiding unnecessary fighting.   Keep in mind her power turns people into toys but also eliminates that persons existence from everyone's memories without exception.
That coupled with her childlike appearance should make her quite dangerous to anyone.
She has full knowledge of everyone in the universe and NO ONE has any knowledge of her.  How far does she get?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 7, 2014)

She turns gai, nardo, kakashi into toys.
Proceeds to solo the verse.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 7, 2014)

She clears.
She literally leaves no evidence behind, to make her a valid suspect.
With full knowledge she goes for the top tiers, when they are of guard. 
All she needs is a touch and she is quite fast, considering how she blitzed the dwarves.

She can also command her toys to poison the enemy, if necessary.
Worst case she can outlast her opponents, since she doesn't age.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

Konohamaru solos

he won't trust some bitch


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2014)

Jugo kills her on accident.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

besides, not like toys can't still fight (won't take much to beat her) and Kyros/Mr. Soldier got away from her before the contract was made IIRC


Nardoverse has chars faster then Kyros


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 7, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Nardoverse has chars faster then Kyros



Kyros bltzt Dofla.
Mach 200 Kyros


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Apr 7, 2014)

Assuming everyone isn't miles away from one another, all she has to do is mess up once and turn some person into a toy where other's can see and she's pretty much down for the count.

Also, at what point in their universe? Is she dropped during the war? Or is this some generic peace time that she's dropping into?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

LS Haku


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> besides, not like toys can't still fight (won't take much to beat her) and Kyros/Mr. Soldier got away from her before the contract was made IIRC
> 
> 
> Nardoverse has chars faster then Kyros



It was stated that kyros getting away was a mistake when sugar made her first transformation.  Anyone transformed would be stunned for a second at first giving her plenty of time to make the contracts.  Not to mention being in toy form SEVERELY limits ones ability to fight (see kyros).  She isn't some no feat scrub and should be able to keep up with any toy considering her speed and power.



LoveLessNHK said:


> Assuming everyone isn't miles away from one another, all she has to do is mess up once and turn some person into a toy where other's can see and she's pretty much down for the count.
> 
> Also, at what point in their universe? Is she dropped during the war? Or is this some generic peace time that she's dropping into?



This was already done in the manga.  When she turned the dwarves into toys she did it completely in front of their friends.  To the ones who were not changed it simply appeared as if the toys came out of no where.  The same would happen to anyone watching, it would just appear that some toy showed up out of no where which in itself is just weird not alarming.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 7, 2014)

Itachi solos. Orochimaru does weird stuff. Karin senses.Madara senses. Muu senses.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Itachi solos. Orochimaru does weird stuff. Karin senses.Madara senses. Muu senses.



Lol how?  Their memories would be affected so what would there be there for them to sense?  Not to mention she has full knowledge of them anyway so it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2014)

ninjas tend to be sort of alert and paranoid, the stronger they are the more so.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> ninjas tend to be sort of alert and paranoid, the stronger they are the more so.



Again alert to what exactly?  Their memories of a person disappearing would completely be gone.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

She isn't doing shit to the bijuu since she hasn't shown to transform anyone that big.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Again alert to what exactly?  There memories of a person disappearing would completely be gone.



They mean alert to this random girl who they do not know.

Some of the more alert ninja are less likely to just let her walk up to them and touch them.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Again alert to what exactly?  Their memories of a person disappearing would completely be gone.



To some girl trying to touch them


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

Madara or Sauce would waste her for no reason 



besides, more experienced ninjas won't just allow someone to touch them  … the very act is suspicious 


also saying that anyone at all in fiction would be unable to act after getting toyed seems an NLF


----------



## Blue (Apr 7, 2014)

You don't just walk into ninja villages and ask to see "the top tiers"

She dies


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 7, 2014)

Sensors can sense people's intentions too. Karin sensed Naruto's bright heart long ago when they rescued Karin.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2014)

Sensors make it even worse, since when she tries to enter the village illegally, the barrier thing tips them all off


----------



## Klue (Apr 7, 2014)

Sugar takes everyone out with ease, unless KCM Naruto someone catches on, and rapes with chakra limbs.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

LoveLessNHK said:


> They mean alert to this random girl who they do not know.
> 
> Some of the more alert ninja are less likely to just let her walk up to them and touch them.



I wasn't aware little girls are such an alarming site to those in the narutoverse...


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2014)

Kurama got that negative emotion sensing ability. Sugar trying to turn naruto into a toy is negative emotion inducing so he will scream about it to him.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Sensors make it even worse, since when she tries to enter the village illegally, the barrier thing tips them all off



But even if they sense her somehow I seriously doubt that their first intention would be to hack off the head of a little girl that just arrived.  Most likely they would capture her for questioning which involves...  you guessed it touching her.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 7, 2014)

> You don't just walk into ninja villages and ask to see "the top tiers"
> 
> She dies


Yes you can.
Recruit them as bodyguards.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

lets see her trying to infiltrate Rain with Pein around 



also , fair point about the protective/alert barriers around the villages


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Kurama got that negative emotion sensing ability. Sugar trying to turn naruto into a toy is negative emotion inducing so he will scream about it to him.



Naruto doesn't have the balls to attack a little girl regardless of that.  As stated before they would try to capture her which is a VERY bad idea.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 7, 2014)

Why is naruto conveniently in sm/bm mode again? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> But even if they sense her somehow I seriously doubt that their first intention would be to hack off the head of a little girl that just arrived.  Most likely they would capture her for questioning which involves...  you guessed it touching her.



characters like Zabuza, Hanzo and Kisame would


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

does touching her do anything ? i thought she needed to put her hand on you and use the ability



also, jinchuriki have 2x minds  … how would that work … hell , how would it work on a jin period


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Apr 7, 2014)

Does getting turned into a doll get the Bijuu out of a Jinchuuriki??


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Naruto doesn't have the balls to attack a little girl regardless of that.


What do you suggest he do then 



> As stated before they would try to capture her which is a VERY bad idea.


Naruto test the waters with clones, potentially sees her ability and restrain her with a gang of clones. No real risk to him or anyone.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> To some girl trying to touch them



All she has to do is cry and say she is lost or separated from her parents.  That is not suspicious, remember she has full knowledge of the world.  >.>



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> What do you suggest he do then
> 
> 
> Naruto test the waters with clones, potentially sees her ability and restrain her with a gang of clones. No real risk to him or anyone.



Robin tried to use her proxy body and she was still turned into a toy.


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 7, 2014)

Cavendish has 2x minds  What's your point?


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> characters like Zabuza, Hanzo and Kisame would



The problem is that she is fast enough to keep up with them if they are not 100% taking her seriously.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Robin tried to use her proxy body and she was still turned into a toy.



Thats because she feels what happens to her proxy limbs.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 7, 2014)

Lolzabuza, lolhanzo.
Sugar > mach 14/50.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

Gaint characters solo.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 7, 2014)

Waka, stahp.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Gaint characters solo.



To bad she already turned a giant into a toy in the manga.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> To bad she already turned a giant into a toy in the manga.



To bad Boss summons and Bijuu are bigger.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

Okay now I'll say it.
waka, stahp.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

so much rape against 1 little girl


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Apr 7, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> so much rape against 1 little girl



It's too bad the police forces aren't around anymore, that kind of stuff is illegal.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 7, 2014)

The moment sugar( a stranger) which no bussines of being in the hidden leaf enter's wondering about, she would be on high suspension from the hundreds of anbu member's lurking /watching every movement she makes. Does any remember what kakashi told nardo back in part one? (I think it was kakashi) who told him to never underestimate a person on how they look. 

The moment she turn's somebody in a toy , that's the same second the anbu/jounin put's her to sleep or kill her 

You guy's are really underestimating the deductive skill of any jounin/ anbu member.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> But even if they sense her somehow I seriously doubt that their first intention would be to hack off the head of a little girl that just arrived.  Most likely they would capture her for questioning which involves...  you guessed it touching her.



read Hashirama's flashback.child killing is no rare occurrence in narutoverse.though Obito may actually enjoy her stay.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

everyone knows about henge

anyone can be a killer




Nardo might be dumb enough to get toyed, but that's an improvement for the verse


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> The moment sugar( a stranger) which no bussines of being in the hidden leaf enter's wondering about, she would be on high suspension from the hundreds of anbu member's lurking /watching every movement she makes. Does any remember what kakashi told nardo back in part one? (I think it was kakashi) who told him to never underestimate a person on how they look.
> 
> The moment she turn's somebody in a toy , that's the same second the anbu/jounin put's her to sleep or kill her
> 
> You guy's are really underestimating the deductive skill of any jounin/ anbu member.



Lol you forget that when she does that no one around her will have memory of the act EVEN if she did it right in front of their faces.  She also just has to say that her parents got killed or something on the way which is a plausible story considering the world.  She has full knowledge so there is nothing to stop her.



tkpirate said:


> read Hashirama's flashback.child killing is no rare occurrence in narutoverse.



The problem is that he wouldn't be aware of her being a threat and she is as fast as naruto top tiers.  She was faster than Kyros for gods sake.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> *So there is nothing to stop her.*


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 7, 2014)

She can't make it to any uchihas or the ninjas from Sound, she get killed by Pre skip Gaara or Raikage


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> She can't make it to any uchihas or the ninjas from Sound, she get killed by Pre skip Gaara or Raikage



LOL, I wasn't aware pre skip they were over 100 mach.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> The problem is that he wouldn't be aware of her being a threat and she is as fast as naruto top tiers.  She was faster than Kyros for gods sake.



nope,she isn't as fast as naruto top tiers.people in narutoverse have been using children as spy from the beginning,and people are killing them since the beginning.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> nope,she isn't as fast as naruto top tiers.people in narutoverse have been using children as spy from the beginning,and people are killing them since the beginning.



As I said before, if anyone gets suspicious they would try and capture her for information and touching her is a BIG nono.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 7, 2014)

Sugar wouldn't just enter a village or use the direct approach with full knowledge. Hell she is part of the special powers unit.

She would go into the city and turn random people into toys, which she would then sell.
A decade or two she becomes the Wapol of the narutoverse. 
As a toy mogul she starts hiring the strong ninjas as bodyguards.
The moment they shake hands as an agreement, they get turned. 
The process repeats until there is no one left, since they wont even remember sending someone in the first place.

 If anyone senses her intent, there is nothing strange about a toy maker thinking about making more toys.
 Her evil intent during her toy making is nothing strange in the narutoverse, since the woman there even give off killing intent if guys show slight signs of perversions. 
So as a young girl they just assume its her quirky personality.
Another ten years later, the common folk start living their lives and having discussions how there suddenly were no ninjas in the world anymore.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

Gaaras automatic sand defence stops her in her tracks.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Gaaras automatic sand defence stops her in her tracks.



She has full knowledge remember?
She wouldn't go after gaara without a plan or first making servants out of the rest of the narutoverse.  Unfortunately Garra would have no memory of anyone disappearing either and would remain ignorant to the very end.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 7, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Gaaras automatic sand defence stops her in her tracks.



Nope, I have obtained indisputable proof of her victory.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 7, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> I enjoy my fan-fiction




I agree my brother


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> As I said before, if anyone gets suspicious they would try and capture her for information and touching her is a BIG nono.



uchiha's can use genjutsu on her,others can use genjutsu too.also they can they can accidentally kill her too.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Jugo kills her on accident.



The honest truth lmao.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> uchiha's can use genjutsu on her,others can use genjutsu too.also they can they can accidentally kill her too.



She has full knowledge so she wouldn't give them a chance to use genjutsu because she would be aware of any possible thing they might try.  Plus, I am also not buying that upon seeing a little girl they automatically would start using genjutsu, that would just be strange.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 7, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> I agree my brother



Thanks, my brotha from anotha motha!



Also in a scenario like this, when using a character which specializes in subterfuge, fanfiction is more or less inevitable.

Unless you use one liners, contributing absolutely nothing!


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 7, 2014)

I like the reaction from the naruto fandom when a little girl has a chance of solo'ing the verse despite all their powers.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> *She has full knowledge so she wouldn't give them a chance to use genjutsu because she would be aware of any possible thing they might try.*  I am also not buying that upon seeing a little girl they automatically would start using genjutsu, that would just be strange.



Being aware doesn't mean you can do anything about it.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 7, 2014)

People stop being dumb . Full fucking knowledge . 

She knows about sensors, that Nardo senses emotions, about the Bijuu, everything and every power in the Nardoverse she knows about it . 

She clears if she's smart enough but we didn't get to see if she's smart enough . 

She has potential so clear, that's for sure .


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Being aware doesn't mean you can do anything about it.



Lol then deal with my second point.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

Piecesis said:


> I like the reaction from the naruto fandom when a little girl has a chance of solo'ing the verse despite all their powers.



Only she's not soloing since she has no way of dealing with boss summon sized creatures.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Only she's not soloing since she has no way of dealing with boss summon sized creatures.



Again she already has shown in the manga that her power works on both animals and things of enormous size so your argument is invalid.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2014)

Seriously this little girl looks very suspicious that little bitch will die fast, people aren't afraid to kill little children in Naruto.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Lol then deal with my second point.



Seeing a little girl spawn animate toys out of thin air sounds like a viable reason.


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 7, 2014)

Waka m8. Like they'll get a chance to summon those. And bijuu's are out of the question since they're not some roaming wild free animals.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Again she already has shown in the manga that her power works on both animals and things of enormous size so your argument is invalid.



NLF.

Working on something big =/= working on something much bigger.



Piecesis said:


> Waka m8. Like they'll get a chance to summon those. And bijuu's are out of the question since they're not some roaming wild free animals.



It doesn't matter if they summon them or not, she'll have to deal with them eventually since they are part of the verse.


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 7, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Seeing a little girl spawn animate toys out of thin air sounds like a viable reason.



Not really, since they'll take it as some sort of ninjutsu, these ^ (use bro) spawn things out of thin air too, it's not extraordinary.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> NLF.
> 
> Working on something big =/= working on something much bigger.



Bwahaha so if the giant was a little bigger then it wouldn't have worked?  Stop grasping at straws, you KNOW your argument on this point is bad.


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 7, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> It doesn't matter if they summon them or not, she'll have to deal with them eventually since they are part of the verse.



Hmm, you're right, so it all comes down to if she can make things like san juan wolf into a toy.  she clearly can.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2014)

Piecesis said:


> I like the reaction from the naruto fandom when a little girl has a chance of solo'ing the verse despite all their powers.



One piece wank at it's finest.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

Piecesis said:


> Not really, since they'll take it as some sort of ninjutsu, these ^ (use bro) spawn things out of thin air too, it's not extraordinary.



They'll notice the lack of hand signs and/or summoning scroll which is required for stuff like that.

It will also be enough to prove that she is not just some normal little girl.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

Piecesis said:


> Not really, since they'll take it as some sort of ninjutsu, these ^ (use bro) spawn things out of thin air too, it's not extraordinary.



Not to mention they would have no memory of the changing at all, to them it would just look like some toys appeared out of nowhere.  It would be strange but not exactly scary.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 7, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> .
> 
> She clears if she's smart enough but we didn't get to see if she's smart enough .
> .



She has a monocle thing. Confirmed evil genius!


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 7, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> One piece wank at it's finest.



To be honest, I'm just doing this for the funzies since I barely post, but when it comes to wank, you should know about that first-hand breh.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> She has full knowledge so she wouldn't give them a chance to use genjutsu because she would be aware of any possible thing they might try.  Plus, I am also not buying that upon seeing a little girl they automatically would start using genjutsu, that would just be strange.



someone as weak as her can't stop a genjutsu being used on her.uchiha's always use genjutsu at the start of their fight.if they would want to get info out if her,then it's best option.i hope see never meets Obito though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

Piecesis said:


> I like the reaction from the naruto fandom when a little girl has a chance of solo'ing the verse despite all their powers.


I like how desperately some people wank and write fanfics even when there is no chance whatsoever  .. far too many things can block or stomp her even in this scenario and knowing about them doesn't mean she can do something about them


her trying to approach and touch Madara for example would need to be censored for gore 


if we had a better mod this thread would be closed already


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 7, 2014)

Only things that are a problem for her that I can remember right now:

Bijuu, Mist Village and Orochimaru .

Bijuu are free beasts who like to rampage . Mist Village has some bloodlusted motherfuckers . Orochimaru is ... Well, Orochimaru .

Edit: I forgot that ANBU really put people to sleep and all ... Yeah she's screwed .


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Bwahaha so if the giant was a little bigger then it wouldn't have worked?  Stop grasping at straws, you KNOW your argument on this point is bad.



Boss summon sized creatures are more than just a "little" bigger. You're the one grasping.

OP Giants = 25m

Boss summons are around 100m.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Apr 7, 2014)

Uhh guys, unless Sugar's power can wipe names off of summoning contracts or can obscure Gama Sennin's ability to look into the future, the Ninja World's gonna know something's up.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 7, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> People stop being dumb . Full fucking knowledge





You seem unease my brother.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

tbh I think she'd have better luck in Soul Society then in the shinobi villages



maybe


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 7, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> You seem unease my brother.



You seem dumb my brother . Anyway corrected myself some posts above . The problem is that ANBU don't question, they put you to sleep and then they question .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

as was mentioned, triggering the barrier around the village can already be gg


and if she knows not to trigger it - how's she gonna enter ?


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 7, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I like how desperately some people wank and write fanfics even when there is no chance whatsoever  .. far too many things can block or stomp her even in this scenario and knowing about them doesn't mean she can do something about them
> 
> 
> her trying to approach and touch Madara for example would need to be censored for gore
> ...



Oh bby~~ You didn't have to go that far.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> someone as weak as her can't stop a genjutsu being used on her.uchiha's always use genjutsu at the start of their fight.if they would want to get info out if her,then it's best option.i hope see never meets Obito though.



Her being over 100 mach is weak?  News to me.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 7, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> as was mentioned, triggering the barrier around the village can already be gg
> 
> 
> and if she knows not to trigger it - how's she gonna enter ?



Enter is not really the problem, just cry in front of the gates and wait for someone to pass . The problem is definetly the ANBU .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

> Enter is not really the problem, just cry in front of the gates and wait for someone to pass .


I see, why did the other villages looking to infiltrate Konoha never think of that 



> The problem is definetly the ANBU .


ANBU Root are much worse then ANBU

Danzo solos


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 7, 2014)

Because lolnaruto 

Edit: Just noticed your sig, nice sig flut


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

PIS and CIS being off in matches helps Nardo


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Apr 7, 2014)

It probably doesn't work. IIRC, Kabuto was an orphan and he was in an orphanage outside of a village.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Her being over 100 mach is weak?  News to me.



how do she get the mach 100 scaling?though only speed isn't enough.with that speed of her she wouldn't even be able blitz naruto mid tiers.she just has only one haxed ability.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2014)

what combat feats or powerscaling does she have ?

her value is obviously the fruit, not her fighting skills


she can be ~7 y.o. Luffy level pre-training for all we know


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 7, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> *You seem dumb my brother*.





And for my serious reply, how is she getting past the barrier's (let alone the hundreds of anbu squad member watching over the village's safe distances in the shadow) all they have to do to take her down is to hit her with a poison/sleep needle or kill her if she made any sudden move's

I'm fully aware of sugar abilities, but there's no way in hell the hundred's of elite jounin's / anbu squad couldn't easily deduct & find a way to take her out


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> how do she get the mach 100 scaling?though only speed isn't enough.with that speed of her she wouldn't even be able blitz naruto mid tiers.she just has only one haxed ability.



Kyros was fast enough to surprise Doflo and make him use laws power to avoid a fatal blow.  Sugar was able to make contact with kyros turning him into a toy before he could touch doflo in the flashback.  Couple that with her speedblitzing the dwarves who were fast enough to steal zoros sword from right under his nose.  She is VERY fast.



LineageCold said:


> And for my serious reply, how is she getting past the barrier's (let alone the hundreds of anbu squad member watching over the village's safe distances in the shadow) all they have to do to take her down is to hit her will a poison/sleep needle or kill her if she made any sudden move's
> 
> I'm fully aware of sugar abilities, but there's no way in hell the hundred's of elite jounin's / anbu squad couldn't easily deduct & find a way to take her out



Here is my serious reply, why would they resort to poison or sleep needles at the very beginning?  Furthermore she is fast enough to make contact with nameless ninjas.  Even if she wasn't she has full knowledge of the most dangerous territories.  She would obviously save those for last after building up a toy army.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Kyros was fast enough to surprise Doflo and make him use laws power to avoid a fatal blow.  Sugar was able to make contact with kyros turning him into a toy before he could touch doflo in the flashback.  Couple that with her speedblitzing the dwarves who were fast enough to steal zoros sword from right under his nose.  She is VERY fast.



what?so you are scaling her to Dofla?then you have to scale usop to dofla as well.it should be considered a outlier.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Here is my serious reply, why would they resort to poison or sleep needles at the very beginning?  Furthermore she is fast enough to make contact with nameless ninjas.  Even if she wasn't she has full knowledge of the most dangerous territories.  *She would obviously save those for last after building up a toy army. *



And seeing that she, you know, has a fucking army, it would inspire people to start using the big guns which utterly destroy her.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2014)

Even if by some miracle she defeated konoha is impossible to invade Rain, without high intelligent jutsu like the ones which jiraya used. (If you enter they just insta-kill you.)


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> what?so you are scaling her to Dofla?then you have to scale usop to dofla as well.it should be considered a outlier.



What does Usopp have to do with this?  He didn't actually fight her...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 7, 2014)

Henge no Jutsu is her doom. Ninjas change themselves into toys, she gets killed.


----------



## Arcana (Apr 7, 2014)

She stops at orochimaru.
lol at sugar trying to get in the ANBU HQ


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

Arcana said:


> She stops at orochimaru.
> lol at sugar trying to get in the ANBU HQ



Who said she would try to go directly to hq?  She has full knowledge about both orochimaru AND the anbu.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Who said she would try to go directly to hq?  She has full knowledge about both orochimaru AND the anbu.


How exactly you think she will ever touch orochimaru, when he changes Locations every 3 days and will discover that a little girl is wanting to see him. (Are you implying pedo side will be stronger than wtf this girl is doing here with a toy army?)


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2014)

Guy soloes because he dosen't give a darn about hitting a kid.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> How exactly you think she will ever touch orochimaru, when he changes Locations every 3 days and will discover that a little girl is wanting to see him. (Are you implying pedo side will be stronger than wtf this girl is doing here with a toy army?)



The point is he CAN'T discover a little girl is looking for him if her very ability removes all traces of anyone he sends out ever existing in his mind.  I gave her full knowledge at the beginning so hiding isn't an option for him.  He is screwed big time.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Guy soloes because he dosen't give a darn about hitting a kid.



Lol I must have missed the chapter where Guy was going around hitting random 7 year old girls he sees on the street.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Lol I must have missed the chapter where Guy was going around hitting random 7 year old girls he sees on the street.



With a suspicious looking girl like that I'm sure he would find out and just go ask Lee if guy or the two fodder ninja that threw rocks at Guy when he was a kid.


----------



## Arcana (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> Who said she would try to go directly to hq?  She has full knowledge about both orochimaru AND the anbu.



So can sugar erase physical proof of someone existing like a picture are documents about ninja missions record.
If she can't kid obito solo the moment Rin gone


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2014)

Seriously Sugar looks Wayyyyy too suspicious to not due fast lol.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> The point is he CAN'T discover a little girl is looking for him if her very ability removes all traces of anyone he sends out ever existing in his mind.  I gave her full knowledge at the beginning so hiding isn't an option for him.  He is screwed big time.


spiders, snakes, birds, dogs and even poddles of water can search her. she is fucked at the time she arrives any Village barrier. Is she toying all the Intel animals? Can she even touch Suigetsu and expert mist assasins ? )
Konoha is not that dumb, danzo will likely kill anyone this suspect (or at least send anbu root to interrogate her.)
There are plenty of nukenins which will at least try to kill her (some which can become intangible)
Oto and ame will kill her at first sight ( hanzou/pain minions , curse fuckers and juugo will go for kill right way being or not a kid)


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2014)

Naruto's got dat negative emotion sensing. and I am sure he could sense chakra disappearing with sage mode.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Naruto's got dat negative emotion sensing. and I am sure he could sense chakra disappearing with sage mode.



To him the chakra would never have existed in the first place so, no he wouldn't.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 7, 2014)

Orochimaru will definately use her for his Lab test.. Itachi don't give fuck to bithes/strangers/kids.. She get her ass drilled with a 12inch Black rod from deva pain


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> spiders, snakes, birds, dogs and even poddles of water can search her. she is fucked at the time she arrives any Village barrier. Is she toying all the Intel animals? Can she even touch Suigetsu and expert mist assasins ? )
> Konoha is not that dumb, danzo will likely kill anyone this suspect (or at least send anbu root to interrogate her.)
> There are plenty of nukenins which will at least try to kill her (some which can become intangible)
> Oto and ame will kill her at first sight ( hanzou/pain minions , curse fuckers and juugo will go for kill right way being or not a kid)



Okay you want a rebuttle?
Why would anyone be searching for her?  As I said before the most she will leave behind is empty houses whose residents no one remembers.  She looks just like a little girl so people will be caught off guard if she enters those areas.  All she has do do is claim her parents were killed by bandits or something and that is why she is alone.  The minute anyone touches her everyone around will forget that action ever happened and that person ever existed.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 7, 2014)

Flyboy! Do you think somebody like Neji will allow an unknow girl to touch him?


----------



## Arcana (Apr 7, 2014)

You forgot the part that she can't erase physical evidence. 
Shikimaru shadow posses her after solving the case.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

Arcana said:


> You forgot the part that she can't erase physical evidence.
> Shikimaru shadow posses her after solving the case.



So what if they find evidence that someone once existed?  It's not like that would single her out directly.  

Lets say in the highly unlikely event that someone does find her suspicious...
The natural act would be to take her into custody which would involve touching her.
The second that happened it wouldn't matter anymore.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 7, 2014)

They spot her easily because of the two different art styles, then they proceed to play shruiken practice on her


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2014)

Honestly Sugar wouldn't be able to clear although it would be a while before she is caught... and her abilities do have memory manipulation. The person will forget about the existence of the person, thats been stated although physical evidence like statues and such won't really help out.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> So what if they find evidence that someone once existed?  It's not like that would single her out directly.
> Lets say in the highly unlikely event that someone does find her suspicious...
> The natural act would be to take her into custody which would involve touching her.
> The second that happened it wouldn't matter anymore.


Leave the suspect thing alone. (Zetsu will see her from 2km and ask someone to see the fuck is happening)
I'm starting to doubt you ever read nardo cuz is stupid to assume guys like hanzou and pain which had armys to kill any foreign which approached the Rain ville would let her enter. 
All prisioners of orochimaru 3rd poison were murderes which killed random fooders just because they wanted.


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Leave the suspect thing alone. (Zetsu will see her from 2km and ask someone to see the fuck is happening)
> I'm starting to doubt you ever read nardo cuz is stupid to assume guys like hanzou and pain which had armys to kill any foreign which approached the Rain ville would let her enter.
> All prisioners of orochimaru 3rd poison were murderes which killed random fooders just because they wanted.



The problem with that is that she is not exactly weak.  Her speed would allow her to blitz any murderous fodder that she came up against.  She has feats to back this up as well.  Random no names would be toys before they could blink.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> So what if they find evidence that someone once existed?  It's not like that would single her out directly.
> 
> Lets say in the highly unlikely event that someone does find her suspicious...
> The natural act would be to take her into custody which would involve touching her.
> The second that happened it wouldn't matter anymore.



Implying that they wouldn't knock her unconcious before dragging her into questioning.

Implying that them touching her is what does it, when she needs to touch them as seen on

There are ways to grapple a person so that they can't touch you.

You keep stating that when somebody is turned, they will be forgotten. That suddenly a doll will appear and people will be like, 'oh, that's odd' and then be about the rest of their day as if nothing happened. I don't believe that. Stuff like that doesn't happen that often in the Narutoverse. Living dolls are just not something they see all too often. And as most ninja are naturally suspicious, even if they don't remember the person who turned into the doll, the fact that there is a living doll walking around that seemingly popped out of nowhere will send up red flags. You know what? She will be the only person they do not recognize in the area. That will single handedly make her the highest priority target. It does not matter if they know what is going on or not. They are trained to handle situations like that, and they are trained to find answers.

You're overestimating the 'everyone will forget the person' thing, and even moreso overestimating the fact that she's a 'child'. As if children don't commonly become ninja's in Naruto that are sent on missions where they commonly see life or death battles. The fact that she's a child will not help her, especially since henge's exist, so to the ninja who already finds her suspicious because they don't recognize her, she could very well be a spy or some other such thing.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> The problem with that is that she is not exactly weak.  Her speed would allow her to blitz any murderous fodder that she came up against.  She has feats to back this up as well.  Random no names would be toys before they could blink.


This does works, but can she touch a hundred of machish 20 curse seal holders (the number which exists at 3rd prison) before any of them behead her? (i mean does she have any dc or dura that puts her above town level top tiers Anbu or even city block + cursed seal fooders? )
if she does has she still should lose to Sasori  and faster haxed characters (aka: a bloodlusted obito wanting revenge for his favourite board.)


----------



## flybyshooter (Apr 7, 2014)

LoveLessNHK said:


> You're overestimating the 'everyone will forget the person' thing, and even moreso overestimating the fact that she's a 'child'. As if children don't commonly become ninja's in Naruto that are sent on missions where they commonly see life or death battles. The fact that she's a child will not help her, especially since henge's exist, so to the ninja who already finds her suspicious because they don't recognize her, she could very well be a spy or some other such thing.



On your side you are downplaying the fact that she has full knowledge of the world as well as the speed she has shown.   Even if people are suspicious they will  underestimate her because she is a child.  To me it all comes down to how smart she is which I will be honest is difficult to gauge.


----------



## 1Person (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't get why people think sugar looking like child will be all that helpful, nardoverse is full of shape shifting spies, a little girl crying is girl is just as suspicious looking as sound chunin burning a konaha flag.

And even if the villagers assume she really is a little girl, ninjas have been murdering children without hesitation for ages.

Sugar's best bet would be to stay the hell away from any ninja village and pick on fodder who pass through the woods until a village sends out stronger fighters and just keep ambushing them.
Although even that would fail once any high/top tier spots her.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2014)

Sugar dies fast enough said.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 7, 2014)

flybyshooter said:


> What does Usopp have to do with this?  He didn't actually fight her...



didn't Usopp defeat her?anyway she shouldn't get scaled to dofla.it was only because dofla was surprised with the defeat of suger,kyros was able to tag him.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2014)

Ussop is a god tier though.


----------



## Tir (Apr 7, 2014)

So much fanfiction and OP is terrible. 
She'd be killed the moment she changed someone in the village. It'd be stupid if no one noticed the fact that a person turned into a toy.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 8, 2014)

Tir said:


> So much fanfiction and OP is terrible.
> She'd be killed the moment she changed someone in the village. *It'd be stupid if no one noticed the fact that a person turned into a toy*.



She turned their allies right in front of them. Nobody noticed.



Also:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

well, if ANBU Root sees a little girl making toys come out of nowhere ...


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 8, 2014)

What? They will attack toys? They will attack a small girl who is sucking candy? Cause there are suddenly *TOYS * there?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

oh            yeah

after all, they have to assume it's an enemy nin (possibly in disguise) with some new/unknown, possibly dangerous, new ninjutsu that makes things (potentially dangerous explosives-rigged toys) come out of nowhere




child terrorists with toy bombs


can't be too careful 

maybe she's Deidaras kid


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 8, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> after all, they have to assume it's an enemy nin (possibly in disguise) with some new/unknown, possibly dangerous, new ninjutsu that makes things (potentially dangerous explosives-rigged toys) come out of nowhere





Fluttershy said:


> child terrorists with toy bombs
> 
> 
> can't be too careful





Fluttershy said:


> maybe she's Deidaras kid


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

it all makes sense


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 8, 2014)

Ninja are pretty suspicious, Sherlock.
A ten year old girl is as suspicious as a bearded old man. You realize that shapeshifting is needed for you to even graduate from the academy, right? With full knowledge, she'll find a way to bypass the village barrier, not knowing that that is the exact thing that will draw Anbu attention to her. She'll toy someone, and the Anbu will see her. The memory thing may fool them, but from there it goes downhill for Sugar. Not like any ninja worth shit will allow an unknown to make physical contact.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tir said:


> So much fanfiction and OP is terrible.
> She'd be killed the moment she changed someone in the village. It'd be stupid if no one noticed the fact that a person turned into a toy.



Her powers make them forget that the toys are a person to begin with so yea even if she make a toy in front of anyone they won't know that that toy is a person and they also loses the memory of the transformed person.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

they don't need to know about the person to waste or restrain her with some ninjutsu


----------



## Chad (Apr 8, 2014)

Itachi literally solos by pointing his finger ephemeral. 

[YOUTUBE]8HYXw1vADFQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 8, 2014)

It's a NLF to claim the memory wipe will work on everyone tho. Some ninja have mental barriers IIRC.

Stop ninja'ing me, you feggits.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaguya put the whole world into Mugen Tsukuyomi "Matrix" and manipulated everyones minds





anyway :


> they don't need to know about the person to waste or restrain her with some ninjutsu


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah no one in Naruto verse isn't immune to her memory effects

Speaking of Bleach, would she be immune to Respira since she doesn't even age at all


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 8, 2014)

She probably is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

how long can she live ? hundreds/thousands/millions of years ?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 8, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> how long can she live ? hundreds/thousands/millions of years ?



She doesn't age. 
That's all we know about that part of her ability.
Though Kyros doesn't seem to have aged as well, so it seems she might also stop the aging process for her toys?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

> She doesn't age.


NLF


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 8, 2014)

That isn't a NLF.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

can she live to the heat death of the universe ? 


also, post me the scan about her non-aging, maties  as a refresher


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 8, 2014)

Fair enough.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 8, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> can she live to the heat death of the universe ?
> 
> 
> also, post me the scan about her non-aging, maties  as a refresher



Here:

[sp][/sp]


And this is her looking exactly the same about a decade prior to the current timeline. Just compare her to Delinger.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> What? They will attack toys? They will attack a small girl who is sucking candy? Cause there are suddenly *TOYS * there?



Wow you need to reread Naruto,  ninjas are fucked up believe me this ain't America.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 8, 2014)

Her body doesn't age.

Kyros looked older to me.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2014)

Why does it matter if her body ages or not? She's goona die.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 8, 2014)

The fact that people forget  what she does is irrevelant. watching her doing it is one thing. Sensing her doing it is another. Sensor would screw her


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 8, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> lolwat             .



It's not worth it, just turn the blind eye. lol.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Apr 8, 2014)

Isn't the implication here that America wouldn't snuff kids out of sheer suspicion... a good one?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2014)

Piecesis said:


> It's not worth it, just turn the blind eye. lol.



Shut up, it's what happens when you type fast with your phone and don't double check.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> The fact that people forget  what she does is irrevelant. watching her doing it is one thing. Sensing her doing it is another. Sensor would screw her



Er what are those sensor going to sense a kid suddenly sprouted a toy out of nowhere?? One Piece has Sensors and Precogs and they can't even detect anything wrong about her toys for decades.. Marines and pirates that stopped in dressrosa has CoO.. and no one has found anything wrong with those toys and those toys was living with people for years fully exposed to whatever sensory ability available in the verse...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 8, 2014)

^ everyone must be retarded


----------



## November (Apr 8, 2014)

^Seems Legit


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 8, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Er what are those sensor going to sense a kid suddenly sprouted a toy out of nowhere?? One Piece has Sensors and Precogs and they can't even detect anything wrong about her toys for decades.. Marines and pirates that stopped in dressrosa has CoO.. and no one has found anything wrong with those toys and *those toys was* living with people for years fully exposed to whatever sensory ability available in the verse...



those toys were .

And of course Sugar can't get detected . Never . Eventually she soloes TTGL, of course .

Sugar dies hard here . That are too many people that are strong and would kill a child just because .To name a few: Orochimaru, Madara, anyone from Mist, ANBU and ANBU Ne, Danzo etc.

Not to mention Juugo .


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 8, 2014)

I didn't claim she won't get killed.. I'm commenting on those sensor comment since it isn't even relevant on this topic..



> And of course Sugar can't get detected . Never . Eventually she soloes TTGL, of course .



This remark isn't even smart...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 8, 2014)

How many people in naruto would attack a cute little kid without any provocation. 

She turns most people into toys.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 8, 2014)

^lot of ninjas will murder her without haste


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2014)

Donquixote Doflingo said:


> How many people in naruto would attack a cute little kid without any provocation.
> 
> She turns most people into toys.



Wtf are you? That kid ain't cute! She looks very suspicious!


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2014)

Sugar is faster than a lot of ninjas in the verse


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Sugar is faster than a lot of ninjas in the verse



Care to explain how fast before I go to school?  Because didn't Ussop just beat her.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Care to explain how fast before I go to school?  Because didn't Ussop just beat her.



I can tell you didn't read the chapter 

hehehehehehehe

It depends however, she could probably be scaled to Pre-skip Luffy speeds.. but she did manage to speedblitz Kyros as well as the Dwarves


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ussop didn't really beat her she got knocked out when she saw Ussop's face, her reaction speed is more or less equal to Zoro.. since those Dwarf/Fairy is fast enough to outrun Zoro..


----------



## Chad (Apr 8, 2014)

Mach 441 Luffy is just as inconsistent as mach 24k scalings.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 8, 2014)

Luffy isn't Mach 441.

Also why do you only bitch about OP?


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 8, 2014)

Astral said:


> Mach 441 Luffy is just as inconsistent as mach 24k scalings.



I honestly agree 

But what I find even funnier is how in the blue moon does sugar (a non fighter/physical active person) get's the mach 100 + scaling cause she hit kyros ( lel at anyone taking  kyros hitting dolfimigo as legit) it's as almost as inconsistent as Lee , kakashi & minato reacting / evading jubidara black spheres.

 Her power's rely sole on her DF hax & not her being a physical/speed demon.


----------



## Chad (Apr 8, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Luffy isn't Mach 441.
> 
> Also why do you only bitch about OP?



Yes he is, he's faster than lightning because a cHaRaCtEr wItH sUpErIoR rEaCtIoNs tHaN kHaLiFa cAn'T sEe LuFFy.

I bitch about pony calcs too. :ignoramus


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2014)

She gets it cause she tagged the Dwarves who Zoro couldn't even keep up with


----------



## Chad (Apr 8, 2014)

So Sugar is faster than Zolo?

Doesn't that also make Usopp also faster than him?


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 8, 2014)

Oda + logic = Odic's

@ Byd,  OK then. Going by ur logic. Lee who evaded jubidara black spheres multiple times get's the scaling?


Mach 24k Lee gonna solo some shit


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 8, 2014)

Astral said:


> Yes he is, he's faster than lightning because a cHaRaCtEr wItH sUpErIoR rEaCtIoNs tHaN kHaLiFa cAn'T sEe LuFFy.
> 
> I bitch about pony calcs too. :ignoramus



You're lying 

Soon you will start bitching again about Chinjao being island level.

Anyway,the Zoro thing was PIS.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2014)

> People forgetting Usopp didn't straight up fight her, she faintly due to being frighten by him

> People forget that the orb ball speeds can vary plus he loses control of it 70 meters if I remember correctly


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 8, 2014)

Zoro could keep up with the dwarves.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 8, 2014)

Zoro had trouble keeping up with a dwarf trying to be stealthy in a city full of distractions, and I suppose that's arguably PIS as well  

The dwarves just rushed Sugar all at once


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 8, 2014)

Pretty much.

Especially since Robin caught one.


----------



## Chad (Apr 8, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> You're lying
> 
> Soon you will start bitching again about Chinjao being island level.
> 
> Anyway,the Zoro thing was PIS.



Nay, I never questioned Chinjao's legitimacy. What I questioned in the past was the powerscaling in One Piece.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Oda + logic = Odic's
> 
> @ Byd,  OK then. Going by ur logic. Lee who evaded jubidara black spheres multiple times get's the scaling?
> 
> ...



I agree Lee is a beast.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2014)

ironically powerscaling in One Piece is much more straight forward than Naruto


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2014)

Byrd said:


> I can tell you didn't read the chapter
> 
> hehehehehehehe
> 
> It depends however, she could probably be scaled to Pre-skip Luffy speeds.. but she did manage to speedblitz Kyros as well as the Dwarves



Nope I read it just seems like a bit of a outlier considering Zoro had trouble and Kyros seriously like what shit is Oda on? Both Kishi and Oda purposly hanging out to rustle are jimmies.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 9, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Her power's rely sole on her DF hax & not her being a physical/speed demon.




Lol.
 Thats what the dwarfs assumed too.
Then she said she didn't like being thought of as weak and blitzed her attackers.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 9, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Oda + logic = Odic's
> 
> @ Byd,  OK then. Going by ur logic. Lee who evaded jubidara black spheres multiple times get's the scaling?
> 
> ...





ClandestineSchemer said:


> -Snip-



This is kinda irrelevant at this point my brother. 

That scan is full of PIS everywhere 

But seriously, you guy's still thinking that the dwarves getting the jump in on zolo as a legit/consistent speed demon feat?
When clearly it's as inconsistent as mach 20k+ Lee & kakashi.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2014)

regardless... she should be around pre-skip SH speed at the very least


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 9, 2014)

Not really. 

And iirc it was only G2 luffy (out of pre Sh) who got the scaling due to (g2 immense speed boost) & going toe to toe with and all out lucci.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 9, 2014)

M3 were pretty ~even in stats, iirc.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 9, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Especially since Robin caught one.



To be fair 

Sugar pulled the inverse of what Robin did - caught a lot of dwarves with two hands while Robin got one with an entire field of hands 

You're just not powerscaling the dwarves off of Zoro


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 9, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> And iirc it was only G2 luffy (out of pre Sh) who got the scaling due to (g2 immense speed boost) & going toe to toe with and all out lucci.



Not really.


----------



## TheOnlyOne1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sugar and Kyros being fast is not inconsistent or an outlier. You can't compare it too Rock Lee's situation either. We know Rock Lee, we know what he is capable of, and we know his feat was against the god tier of the verse. 
Sugar was matched up against relative fodder. Fodder that are quite fast. She was an unknown so was Kyros and Buffalo. They just proved what they can do. Buffalo proved his speed and endurance in PH. Kyros easily held Buffalo under his arm pit. The Dwarves no matter what you personally believe are super fast and Sugar blitzed them (well not exactly blitz). Those aren't inconsistencies or outliers. There has to be consistency to begin with for their to be inconsistency. Sugar being fast IS the consistency now if someone that hasn't proven to be on Sugars speed level can keep up with her than that will be an inconsistency. 

But Zoro's situation can't be compared to Sugar here. Sugar is fast none the less.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Apr 9, 2014)

She can also get scared. Or get knocked unconscious by something scary. She has full knowledge, but can she expect unexpected events?

If she gets knocked out once like she did recently in the manga, all the toys wil be brought back and things will happen. Non-PG things.

Not sure if anyone mentioned this since i don't want to go through 9+ pages.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2014)

TheOnlyOne1 said:


> Sugar and Kyros being fast is not inconsistent or an outlier. You can't compare it too Rock Lee's situation either. We know Rock Lee, we know what he is capable of, and we know his feat was against the god tier of the verse.
> Sugar was matched up against relative fodder. Fodder that are quite fast. She was an unknown so was Kyros and Buffalo. They just proved what they can do. Buffalo proved his speed and endurance in PH. Kyros easily held Buffalo under his arm pit. The Dwarves no matter what you personally believe are super fast and Sugar blitzed them (well not exactly blitz). Those aren't inconsistencies or outliers. There has to be consistency to begin with for their to be inconsistency. Sugar being fast IS the consistency now if someone that hasn't proven to be on Sugars speed level can keep up with her than that will be an inconsistency.
> 
> But Zoro's situation can't be compared to Sugar here. Sugar is fast none the less.



It is an outlier if Zoro were to fight her, she'd get fucking murdered.


----------



## TheOnlyOne1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> It is an outlier if Zoro were to fight her, she'd get fucking murdered.



NO it's not. Zoro did keep up with the fairy when he was left behind. You know because he noticed the sword being missing and then started chasing the fairy. And he caught up and caught the fairy. 
And Zoro's situation is completely different from Sugars where the fairies were heading straight towards sugar. 

But Zoro won't fight sugar anyways. And it's NOT an outlier.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 9, 2014)

Somebody simply doesn't know what an outlier means.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Apr 9, 2014)

Seriously, if the sauce can instill fear into Sai on there first meeting, i'm sure higher tiers can do the same to Sugar. Unless she knows that they are able to  be that scary.
When you say she has full knowledge, does that mean she knows that their presence can intimidate her? or something like that


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 9, 2014)

lol.
Do you really think scaring her is an option without the plot helping them out?
Besides Usopp scared her, since it was unexpected and gross at the same time. 
Just having a scary aura wont do shit to her. 
She is a psycho, who rolls with the dofla crew, for gods sake.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also Usopp got sent by the heavens and  he could only scare her, because he was the chosen messiah.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 9, 2014)

Seriously, Juubi's first form would kill her in a heart attack .


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Apr 9, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> lol.
> Do you really think scaring her is an option without the plot helping them out?
> Besides Usopp scared her, since it was unexpected and gross at the same time.
> Just having a scary aura wont do shit to her.
> ...



Besides the 
aura.

We have Orochimaru's creepiness. But she might just find that disgusting.
Some random disfigured psychos here and there like the island Jugo was on.
Some giant beasts that may or may not turn into toys.
Perona got scared by Usopp's hammer and she's been with Moria right?
I'm pretty sure if a giant OctopusOx hybrid thing is about to ram you (while we're unsure if her powers work on them or not) she'd get knocked out in some way.
Ofc, they'd have to actually have a reason to attack her at that time. 
But there's always that one ninja that's like "HMMMM! My ninja senses tells me that something's wrong!!!!!!" just by seeing her face and telling her emotions or some bs ninja trick.

As for the combination of unexpected and gross, which was the only guaranteed thing to knock her out so far.
...
idk
Some random bs thing with Naruto?
So yeah, they really need the plot to help them.

The only way to win here is if she's not smart enough and a Ninja catches her with their ninja senses.
depending what village they're from, they'll either detain or kill on sight.
or they get lucky enough to somehow scare her.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 9, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> lol.
> Do you really think *scaring*her is an option without the plot helping them out?
> Besides Usopp scared her, since it was unexpected and gross at the same time.
> Just having a scary aura wont do shit to her.
> ...



So is juugo




Sauce simply telling him stop fighting & feeling some of his bloodlust. cause him shit bricks.

@ red glitch. Ur probably right, if she ever enter places like this she would have a heart attack from all the blood lusted freaks


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2014)

TheOnlyOne1 said:


> NO it's not. Zoro did keep up with the fairy when he was left behind. You know because he noticed the sword being missing and then started chasing the fairy. And he caught up and caught the fairy.
> And Zoro's situation is completely different from Sugars where the fairies were heading straight towards sugar.
> 
> But Zoro won't fight sugar anyways. And it's NOT an outlier.



Ok whatever you want to believe bro!  Zoro would slice that little bitch into pieces.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 10, 2014)

This is past a consensus point, closing it.


----------

